# Audi A3 quattro 3.2 V6 Sport AutoExpress Review



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Review Here


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Scotty,
Is there any news on this V8 S3. We were going to chop our TT and S3 in for a S4 Convertible in March but might hold off now for the new S3. I presume it will be the same engine?
Thanks
Ian


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If I had any news on a V8 S3 that I could publish on here do you not think I would have done so?

Yes I am having a crap day but do you really think I need prompting to post news if I have it?

p.s. Do you really believe they will put a V8 in a S3? I have posted many times that it doesn't look like there will be an S3 and that the rumoured RS3 will not have as much as 350bhp.

p.p.s Sorry I am have a REALLY CRAP day.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Well ignore the post then and don't put up a shitty reply. 
Don't worry about it, I'm speaking to Kevin Rose on another issue so I will discuss it with him then.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

As I mentioned on another thread, Autoexpress have a habit of pulling out statements from their arse!

There is no room for a twin turbo V6, and no room for a V8 (imagine how front heavy it would be - heavy full stop).

A flagship A3 (S3, RS3, whatever) will probably be based on a FSI engine simply to promote the technology. Perhaps halve of the FSI engine used at Le Mans, or simply a suped up 2.0 FSI Turbo? Plus, the 3.2 V6 is drawing complaints about its thirst already. Who want's a gas guzzling hatchback?!


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Err - me. I want a gas-guzzling hatchback. Just for once, I want more than four cylinders under the bonnet, and I want the new A3.

Autocar had a small piece a little while ago about the A3 V6 and was a bit lukewarm. I thought I'd wait for Car and Evo to review it, as I tend to value their opinions more; sadly they're not over the moon either, but the criticisms they level are not things that woudl bother me too much. What an Evo test driver describes as 'that extra bit of communication with the road' I often find can be bloody scarey!

Anyway. test drive next, methinks.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I don't understand why V6+ engines can't have an economy mode, like the Northstar V8. If you are tootling about town, 2 or more cylinders shut down. Would it be that difficult to do? Power when you need it, economy when you don't.

I'll be interested to see what the 2.0FSI Turbo is like. They are suggesting good performance figures for the Golf (which I think will get the engine first). Sub 7 sec 0-60 etc, plus good economy.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

I`ve owned a couple of semi gas guzzler hatches (Golf VR6 and V5) and they soon lose their appeal.

The VR6 Golf averaged about 22/23 mpg and the V5 only 3/4 mpg more. My S3 is easily faster and more economical. Sure, the Golfs both sounded nice and it`s cool to have a 2.8 litre engine in a Golf but it really wasn`t that good.

I`m not even going to try a 3.2 A3. I`m bored of paying through the nose for pleasure only for the Government to spend the tax elsewhere. It`s diesel for me next time! :


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

You're absolutely right - diesel is the way to go. I've had the new A3 TDI on a 24-hour test drive and was bowled over by the car. The sort of driving/commuting I have to do also means diesel makes sense. I ran a Golf TDI a few years back and it was a really good car - and I got around 60 mpg on the run to work!

But, but... I want 6, even 8 cylinders for just a while. Much the same as I wanted the TT and ran it as a second car for three years. Made no sense, especially in the wallet department, it was enormous fun, I had some great drives in it here and in Europe, and met some terrific fellow-TT owners. The chancellor will snaffle more and more of my money whatever I do. And you're a long time dead!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Well ignore the post then and don't put up a shitty reply.


It's forum. I'll post my opinions thanks.



> Don't worry about it, I'm speaking to Kevin Rose on another issue so I will discuss it with him then.


Don't forget to post any scoops you get from him.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

> But, but... I want 6, even 8 cylinders for just a while. Much the same as I wanted the TT and ran it as a second car for three years. Made no sense, especially in the wallet department, it was enormous fun, I had some great drives in it here and in Europe, and met some terrific fellow-TT owners. The chancellor will snaffle more and more of my money whatever I do. And you're a long time dead!


I know what you`re saying is true (especially the long time dead bit ;D) but I did a stupid thing the other day. I sat down and calculated roughly how much I`d thrown at my car habit over the last ten or so years. 

It wasn`t a pretty sight (and I kept it to myself) so it`s a Golf 5 or A3 TDI next, or possibly a 330d if I can just stretch a bit further..............................


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

LOL! I made the same mistake this spring when I sold the TT. I totted up what I had spent in recent years on buying cars, lost in selling them, and drip-fed to petrol and oil companies, service managers and the like. I was glad I was sitting down at the time!!

I cheered myself up a bit by considering what else I could have spent the money on that I would have enjoyed as much (and discounted the 'sensible' but hardly life-enhancing things like being able to pay the mortgage off early).

I'm still trying to find a 'hobby', 'interest', whatever you want to call it, that's cheaper than cars but nowt comes close so far!


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

Agree entirely - that's exactly my strategy in opting for my A3TDi after 3 years with an Alfa Spider. Gordon Brown can go forth!

My strategy is to spend the cash that I'm saving on a second hand toy (Elise etc) next summer.

All in all, after tax, fuel, lease costs I'm little worse off with the 2 cars over the Alfa but have way more for my cash IMO.


----------

